# w-lan probleme



## -~-Manu-~- (26. Juni 2009)

hi, 
seit geraumer zeit habe ich massive internet laggs. 
Wenn ich z.b. im internet cs 1.6 spiele sind diese laggs so massiv das das bild für 2-3 sec. stehen bleibt ! 
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ? und mir vieleicht sagen wie ich diese probleme entfernen kann.

gruß manu


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Also da muss ich meine Internet mal "outen", bei mir ist es nicht anders 

Das einzige Spiel welches pnline Laggfrei geht ist GTA4.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (26. Juni 2009)

ja aber woran lieg das xD ?


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (26. Juni 2009)

kann denn keiner  helfen ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

lädst du vlt. nebenbei was runter oder so? allgemein is WLAN halt nicht so gut zum spielen, da hast du oft kleinere verbindungs"löcher"


----------



## gettohomie (28. Juni 2009)

also bei läuft es tatellos über WLAN ist abe halt N-draft weiß nicht was du benutzt


Wie hoch ist dein PING immer ?


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (1. Juli 2009)

wenn ich spiele ist nur icq , x-fire , steam , housetime.fm ( internet radio ) .
ich habe solche löcher nur wenn ich spiele , sonst bei internet surfen ist gar nichts ! 
mein ping in cs ist 50-60 und wenn ic hso ein loch habe geht der oing auf 300 hoch und in 2-3sec wieder auf 50-60. hoffe mir kann einer weiter helfen ^^


----------



## gettohomie (1. Juli 2009)

was hast du zu ein Anti vir programm ?


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (1. Juli 2009)

avira antivir ( free )


----------



## gettohomie (1. Juli 2009)

mh das ist es nicht . hast du eine Speziele Firewall installiert die das spiel nicht drin hat ?


----------



## Sight (1. Juli 2009)

Lass mich raten, du benutzt den W-Lan Assistenten von Windows?


----------



## gettohomie (1. Juli 2009)

kann man doch ruhig machen . Benutze ich doch auch


----------



## Sight (1. Juli 2009)

Tja kann man ja auch ruhig machen aber bei mir wars der Fall das ich mit dem Programm was mitgeliefert wurde, keine Lags mehr hatte.


----------



## gettohomie (1. Juli 2009)

ja das stimmt wenn der Hersteller ein Programm mitliefert sollte man das verwenden


----------



## Sight (1. Juli 2009)

Manu, was hast du fürn Gerät? War da eine CD dabei? Falls ja und auf der CD ein Programm drauf ist, dann istalliere das mal, dann sollten die Lags verschwunden sein.
Bei Linksys Modellen funktioniert das 100%


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (1. Juli 2009)

also habe das programm von dem stick drauf. und mit den ding von windows komme ich ehh nich klar


----------



## Sight (2. Juli 2009)

Lagts denn immer noch oder hattest du es schon die ganze Zeit drauf?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn du das Programm vom Stick drauf hast, ist da auch ein W-Lan Dienst dabei. Evtl. stört der sich mit dem Windows-eigenen W-Lan Dienst. Den Windows W-Lan Dienst würde ich mal Deaktivieren. Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## gettohomie (2. Juli 2009)

Ich rate eh immer von stick ab


----------



## Sight (2. Juli 2009)

Joa Stick ist net so toll, benutze selber leider auch einen, läuft gut mit dem eigenem Programm.


----------



## gettohomie (2. Juli 2009)

naja die Signalstärke ist nicht so atemberaubend . Habe eine richtige WLAN-karte von MSI drin


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (2. Juli 2009)

naja die verbindung ist nicht schlecht (700kb/s) . ich habe die stick software schon immer drauf gehabt . wie schalte ich die windows config aus ?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2009)

Meinst du mit Windows config den WLan Dienst von Windows?
Wenn ja: Start-ausführen-"services.msc" eingeben.
Den Dienst "Automatische WLan Konfiguration" (bei Vista) bzw. "Konfiguration freie Drahtlosnetzwerk Verwaltung" (bei XP) doppelt anklicken. Im nächsten (Eigenschafts-) Fenster dann im unteren Bereich bei Dienststatus auf "Beenden" klicken und den Starttyp als "Deaktiviert" setzen. Mit OK bestätigen.
Ggfs. neu starten.
Sollte der Dienst bereits beendet sein, hat das WLan Programm des Sticks den Windows eigenen WLan diens ordnungsgemäß bei der Installaton bereits deaktiviert. Dann hilft dir mein Tipp nicht weiter. Sollte der Dienst noch aktiv gewesen sein, könnte das der Grund des Problems gewesen sein (könnte...).


----------



## fpsJunkie (2. Juli 2009)

das liegt an der Signalstärke, der schlechten Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und der extremen Hitze des Sticks. Der wird beim online-zocken extrem heiß.
Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich stell dann immer einen Gehäuse-FAN daneben und betreibe ihn mit einem 7,2V RC-Akku


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (5. Juli 2009)

hmm ok muss ich mal gucken


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Juli 2009)

-~-Manu-~- schrieb:


> wenn ich spiele ist nur icq , x-fire , steam , housetime.fm ( internet radio ) .
> ich habe solche löcher nur wenn ich spiele , sonst bei internet surfen ist gar nichts !
> mein ping in cs ist 50-60 und wenn ic hso ein loch habe geht der oing auf 300 hoch und in 2-3sec wieder auf 50-60. hoffe mir kann einer weiter helfen ^^


 
Es würde schon ungemein helfen alles aus zu machen was du nicht umbedingt brauchst, da alleine das Internetradio schon ne Menge Bandbraite verbraucht.
ICQ solltest du ebenfalls solange ausmachen oder wenigstens offline gehen, um auch hier Bandbreite zu sparen. Gerade üwer über WLAN suft sollte sich im klaren sein das es hier auf maximale Leistung ankommt. Bedenke das die angegebenen Werte der Verbindung (54, 125, 300 Mbit/s) nie der Realität entsprechen.

Zumal kann man auch nicht jedes WLAN miteinander vergleichen da schon die kleinsten Faktoren (Hauswände, Türen, Möbel, höhe von Empfänger und Sender im Raum) Einfluss auf die Signalstärke haben.

Ich persönlich nutze im Übrigen seit Jahren nur noch den Windows eigenen dienst zur Verbindung mit dem Funktnetzwerk, da Programme von anderen Herstellern gerne querschiessen und es noch schwerer machen.

Ausserdem kann es auch helfen den WLAN-Kanal (Router) zu wechseln, es könnte durchaus sein das jemand in der näheren Umgebung seit kurzem den selben Kanal wie deinen nutzt. Es hlft auch dem Router zu erlauben das er mit anderen Geräten kommunizieren darf, um so weiteren Problemem dieser Art aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Um die Netzwerke in deiner Umgebung zu suchen und die entprechenden Kanäle zu sehen eignet sich z.B. das Tool netstumbler.

suche ausserdem mal auf der Herstellerseite des Sticks nach einem aktuellen Treiber.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (6. Juli 2009)

ich habe den aktuellen treiber auf meinem rechner . ich habe einen tipp bekommen und probiere ihn mal aus  .


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Juli 2009)

Und, was is nu?


----------



## moe (16. Juli 2009)

probier mal mit tune up deinen rechner für surfen im i-net mit stick zu optimieren. hat bei nem freund von mir geholfen, der hat seitdem keine lags mehr und ne konstante geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Wargrown (21. Juli 2009)

Nimm aber die aktuelle TuneUp Version, bei der alten gab es nähmlich dort nen Bug


----------



## moe (21. Juli 2009)

hats was geholfen? würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. September 2009)

Wir werden es wohl nie mehr erfahren...


----------



## Clastron (9. September 2009)

Internet Verbindung zu gering!
schlechter PC!


----------



## Sight (9. September 2009)

Erst lesen dann posten


----------

